

The life of a software engineer - lukedeering
http://www.bonkersworld.net/building-software/

======
pacala
Original source: <http://www.bonkersworld.net/building-software/>

------
derefr
Just stick separate supports underneath each of the buildings and you'll have
a Service-Oriented Architecture ;)

------
rvasco
The flow of life:

Damn. I did it again.

Damn. I did it again.

Damn... well.. um... !

[Repeat n times]

Humm it came out nice !

Yeah i know i'm awesome !

Yeah i know i know i'm boss !

[Repeat n times]

Hum this is getting boring !

I don't even think anymore i'm a robot !

...

...

Moving on to another thing..

I know i'm gonna do it right !

Damn. Did it again...

...

...

------
leonvonblut
That's so real.

~~~
lukedeering
Right ha. Good intentions

------
ronilan
So it's not just me after all.

------
chrisvineup
Haha every time.

------
mrbailey
too right!!!

